# Viêm VA ở trẻ nhỏ mẹ cần lưu ý khi nào phải nạo



## Ovixbaby (17/10/20)

Nạo VA thường được chỉ định trong 2 trường hợp tắc nghẽo VA quá phát hoặc nhiễm trùng tái phát. Mẹ nên cân nhắc xem có nên nạo hay không

. Tắc nghẽn (VA TO – quá phát)
-Tắc nghẽn có thể dẫn đến tình trạng NGƯNG THỞ KHI NGỦ (NTKN), nếu không được điều trị sẽ dẫn đến một số tình trạng bệnh lý về tim mạch và nhận thức. Phẫu thuật nạo VA là phương pháp điều trị đầu tiên để điều trị NTKN cho trẻ em > 2 tuổi.

(đánh giá ngưng thở khi ngủ ở trẻ như thế nào (*))






– Ngoài ra tắc nghẽn (tùy tắc nghẽn nặng, trung bình hay nhẹ) ảnh hưởng đến tai giữa, xoang, cấu trúc vùng hàm mặt… Có chỉ định nạo sau khi đã điều trị bảo tồn thất bại (lộ trình điều trị bảo tồn từ 6 tuần—>6 tháng ). (**)

(đánh giá tắc nghẽn do VA quá phát (***))

. Nhiễm trùng tái phát
– hoặc mạn tính gây ảnh hướng đến tai giữa, tế bào xương chũm, mũi, họng, xoang, hạch cổ…

Tình trạng nhiễm trùng được chia làm 3 mức độ:- Ảnh hưởng nặng nề (nghĩa là, ≥7 đợt viêm trong một năm, ≥5 đợt viêm trong hai năm hoặc ≥3 đợt viêm trong mỗi ba năm). – được chỉ định nạo VA.





 (Tiêu chí đánh giá một đợt nhiễm trùng rất nghiêm ngặt (chứ không phái cứ hắt hơi, chảy mũi, ho hắng là được tính một đợt viêm)…(****)- Ảnh hưởng trung bình và nhẹ: không có chỉ định nạo VA.

Các yếu tố cần xem xét có cần nạo VA hay không bao gồm:
– Những lợi ích và rủi ro tiềm ẩn của phẫu thuật so với các chiến lược thay thế thích hợp. (ví dụ: chờ đợi thận trọng, điều trị bảo tồn, liệu pháp kháng sinh).

– Diễn biến tự nhiên của bệnh.

– Các yếu tố lâm sàng liên quan đến quá trình bệnh (ví dụ, tần suất và mức độ nghiêm trọng của các đợt nhiễm trùng tái phát)

– Các giá trị và sở thích của gia đình và trẻ em (ví dụ: lo lắng, khả năng chịu đựng bệnh tật)

– Khả năng dung nạp của trẻ với các loại thuốc chống vi trùng và các liệu pháp điều trị bảo tồn.

– Kết quả học tập của trẻ (liên quan đến việc nghỉ học vì bệnh tật)

– Khả năng tiếp cận các dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe.

– Chi phí.

– Dịch vụ liên quan đến gây mê và phẫu thuật.

OVIX – Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, hỗ trợ kháng viêm tai, mũi, họng.
Hotline: 0348966862

Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------

